# Mad Max 1 collection



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know if i've shown my cars from Mad Max. 
Max's Pursuit Special: converted from Aoshima kit 1/24
Mad Max Black on Black by aus_mus, on Flickr

Max's Interceptor and Big Bopper Pursuit. 1/25 resin kits The Parts Box and PlanetX.
Mad Max MFP Interceptors by aus_mus, on Flickr

Cooked Goose Holden EH, made from a slot car body and spare parts.
Mad Max Goose's Holden by aus_mus, on Flickr

Guy's Impala, revell kit 1/25
Mad Max Guy's Impala by aus_mus, on Flickr

the Nite Rider, ebay resin body on Camaro chassis. 1/24
Mad Max Night Rider's Holden by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!- love the dents and wear especially...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very very nice! It's a shame motorcycles seem kind of rare in 1/24-25 scale, it would be nice to see Goose's bike with the MFP cars.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Mad Max Black on Black by aus_mus, on Flickr
Mad Max MFP Interceptors by aus_mus, on Flickr
mm1_cookedgoose1 (6) by aus_mus, on Flickr
Mad Max Night Rider's Holden by aus_mus, on Flickr
Mad Max Guy's Impala by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Russ GT (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cool! I like the exhaust manifold on the Cooked Goose.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Russ GT said:


> Very cool! I like the exhaust manifold on the Cooked Goose.


The intake is also an interesting detail. :thumbsup:


----------

